# Turtle neck dove



## Phantom (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Raven (Jun 8, 2014)

Wonderful photo phantom and a beautiful bird.

Thanks for posting it for us to enjoy.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Lovely bird.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2014)

A "Turtle Dove"?   Pretty bird.  Thanks.


----------

